# Can't find Lindt bulk chocolate



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I have looked everywhere I can think of to find Lindt chocolate for making chocolate molded candies. I can’t seem to find anything other then the Lindt Excellence Collection at bulkfoods.com  Can Anybody PLEASE help me out with a link where I can find it.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I don't think they sell in bulk. Does it have to be Lindt?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

'Course they sell it in bulk, what do you think all those Swiss bakeries use, German chocolate? Try this link: www.qzina.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

They make it themselves or get it from Teuscher.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Callets has a superiour product, you can get multiple percentages, up to 88 I believe. come in drops, and temper very well.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

pan, 

You are the man I found what I needed:bounce: . Not too good with the metric thing yet but I think that 10kg traslates in to 22lbs. Am I correct on that? 

Thanks Again,
Kelley


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

That is correct Kelley.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks mudbug. See, I'm getting a little better at this.:suprise:


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok. I have one last question in regards to Lindt. Does anyone else here use Lindt, and if so, would you be willing to sell me a little bit of it. I only ask because my dear “cheep” husband is having a fit about the coast of a block of chocolate costing $94 - $116. He’s not taking into account that these are 22lb slabs and that we are saving money when you break it down by cost/oz. Can anyone help me?

Thanks,
Kelley


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Something's not right here. Lindt ALWAYS come in 2 kg (4 lbs) packages, two 1 kg slabs per foil wrapped and factory sealed package. Did you check with QZINA? I do know Lindt has an office in Ontario, Canada, and they do distribute throughout N.America.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi foodpump,

Qzina is where I found it. I even called yesterday to get the prices for their slabs. The online catalog says that the slabs are 10kg/22lbs. I’d be very happy if I could find the smaller slabs. Tell me the link and I’ll go there.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

Kelly,
I noticed the Qzina catalogs for the cities were different. Try the Toronto catalogue and you'll see 2kg or 10kg slabs. Would you minding posting the 2kg price if and when you get it?


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Alright, I got the prices for four different types of Couveture Lindt chocolate. 

The first was for the Bittersweet #13744 price per 2kg = $24.38

The next was for the Semisweet #13741 price per 2kg = 20.38

Next is the Milk #13721 price per 2kg is $24.75 and

Last but not least White #13753 price per 2kg = $23.63

I just called a few minutes ago and got this info. The prices didn’t seem quite right to me but the woman said that I had everything correct. Hope this helps.:bounce: 

Kelley


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

Kelley,

What doesn't seem right?


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, when I look at the prices that were given to me at the Miami Qzina the highest priced chocolate was the white at $116 for 10kg. At the location in Canada the highest priced chocolate was the Milk. Milk in Miami was the second cheepest at $97 for 10kg. Maybe I'm just over thinking things. I have a tendancy to do that.


----------

